# Roborovski Hamsters Fighting: Separate?



## Richmcr (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have three Roborovski hamsters and two of them like to fight. I just noticed that one has a big bloody scab on her lower back, above her tail, which is a sign that she is being pestered by the other one.

I was told to make sure there was enough food so I always ensure their bowl is topped up. I also have two wheels in the cage so they can't fight over those.

I took her out and cleaned her wound then put her in a travel cage for now with a house, some food, a dish of water and a wheel. There isn't much room for much else.

Do you think she can ever go back in or do I need to get a separate cage for her? The other two have no marks at all and seem fine.
She seems fine in herself, she is eating, pouching, running on the wheel, she sat on my hand and had a wash as I cleaned the wound and didn't seem scared... but I'm just worried they will hurt her more and equally as worried she'll get lonely on her own.

Maybe they're picking on her because she's different? (she's the white one)

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my advice would have actually been to take the aggressor out, as if you have an aggressive one it could easily turn its attention to the other one.

as for keeping them together, when keeping multiple hamsters together you need one of everything PER hamster, so it should have been 3 wheels, 3 water bottles, and either 3 food bowls or scatter fed.

as to putting her back in, sadly no, once blood has been drawn that is it, fights can very easily escalate and lead to death, also the chances of pairing her up with another hamster would be very slim, just make sure she has plenty of love an attetion from you and she will be fine on her own


----------



## Richmcr (Nov 4, 2011)

I would take the aggressor out but because the other two look the same I can't tell which is which a lot of the time and don't want to risk picking the wrong one.

I would have done three of everything but there wouldn't be room in the cage, and though there are three beds they tend to all snuggle up in the same one anyway, and one of them tends to not enjoy using the wheels.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

What size cage are they in?
If 3 wheels wont fit then your cage is probably too small.

I find with multiples that beds/houses are a no-no and open nests are the way to go (I know some people don't agree but this is how I've kept pairs and groups together)

Also never use a bowl because one could become territorial over it. 
Scatter feed.
It'll stop fights over food bowls and will give the hamsters something to do.

I would also separate the 'bully' from the trio but as you don't know who that is then you've done the right thing taking the injured hamster out, I wouldn't try and put her back in because if she has been hurt enough to have scabs  then she cant be that happy in the cage with the others.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

First of all I love the photo...... what cuties!

She will need a separate cage I'm sorry to say, but for as long as you give her plenty of attention and she has enough to do she will be fine.

I'd keep a careful eye on the other two as well in case the bully decides to go for the other one.


----------



## Richmcr (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to use the flying saucer wheels because I'm yet to find one that attaches to the side of the cage that doesn't squeak so much it keeps me awake or annoys the neighbours. They love them but there is one upstairs and one downstairs. There's a lot of room under the shelf and the cage is pretty big. Any bigger and I wouldn't have a surface big enough to keep it on other than the dining room table. 

I've taken the injured one out and put her in the travel cage for now as she rests up, but I have been letting the three have some supervised time together as I'm going to try and find out who is the aggressive one. I wish I knew which was which, one is slightly shyer and fatter than the other - shy means I think she'd be less likely to fight, but as she's fatter she may be taking all the food? I have no idea, I wish I knew!


----------

